# Disciplining bad users



## Dyn (Jun 24, 2021)

I think you should make it so anytime the jannies put a warning point on somebody it loads up the last ten images that were posted under spoilers on the Kiwi Farms and then loads them as unspoilered popups for that user while a soundbite of Josh saying 'Get fucked you dumb boosted ape' plays on repeat.


----------



## Blamo (Jun 24, 2021)

Sounds kinky.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Jun 24, 2021)

What happened to just changing their avatars to the foot face guy?


----------



## Gone Ham (Jun 24, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I think you should make it so anytime the jannies put a warning point on somebody it loads up the last ten images that were posted under spoilers on the Kiwi Farms and then loads them as unspoilered popups for that user while a soundbite of Josh saying 'Get fucked you dumb boosted ape' plays on repeat.


skip the middle man and just have gore show up when a user bitches about something


----------



## Thumb Butler (Jun 24, 2021)

The mods must document various kind of wrong-think, transphobia being the most serious obviously. And hunt them down on social media.


----------



## LUNEKO (Jun 24, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I think you should make it so anytime the jannies put a warning point on somebody it loads up the last ten images that were posted under spoilers on the Kiwi Farms and then loads them as unspoilered popups for that user while a soundbite of Josh saying 'Get fucked you dumb boosted ape' plays on repeat.


Make them wear a badge too, i think i have a coold design for it




I'm sure they'll LOVE it down there in the autistic thunderdome


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jun 24, 2021)

Jannies should personally go to every naughty Kiwi's home and spank them.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (Jun 24, 2021)

Cant ya just give em a slap on the penis and call it a day?


----------



## knobslobbin (Jun 24, 2021)

If a user doesn't know they have a warning point, does it really serve as a warning?  More like internal score points or something. This is an OUTRAGE!


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jun 24, 2021)

I think that if you're dumb enough to register with a work email it should be posted in a collective thread.


----------



## Vingle (Jun 24, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> skip the middle man and just have gore show up when a user bitches about something


Quite a few here that watch gore as a hobby. The watch people die-thread has 50 pages https://kiwifarms.net/threads/post-videos-of-people-dying.86179/


----------



## Rosemary (Jun 24, 2021)

Clarence said:


> Cant ya just give em a slap on the penis and call it a day?


What if the user doesn't have a penis? What will they slap then? Her titties?


----------



## Florence (Jun 24, 2021)

Rosemary said:


> What if the user doesn't have a penis?


----------



## Saxxon (Jun 24, 2021)

All bad users should be forced to select a breadtuber and then do an extensive report on the channel including a resume for every single video they have uploaded.


----------



## 0x0000C1A (Jun 24, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> skip the middle man and just have gore show up when a user bitches about something


Force redirect anyone bitching to the best thread on the entire forum for a week straight.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 24, 2021)

Throw bad users into a subforum specifically designed for schizos, retards, angry spergs, /pol/ rejects and anime avatars are all forced to talk to each other for our amusement.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 24, 2021)

Rosemary said:


> What if the user doesn't have a penis? What will they slap then? Her titties?


You may not have a penis but we certainly have balls.


----------



## 0x0000C1A (Jun 24, 2021)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Throw bad users into a subforum specifically designed for schizos, retards, angry spergs, /pol/ rejects and anime avatars are all forced to talk to each other for our amusement.


ftfy


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 24, 2021)

0x0000C1A said:


> ftfy


Yeah, but actually funny.


----------



## Florence (Jun 24, 2021)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Throw bad users into a subforum specifically designed for schizos, retards, angry spergs, /pol/ rejects and anime avatars are all forced to talk to each other for our amusement.


We already have that, I think Sig’s a mod there.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Jun 24, 2021)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Throw bad users into a subforum specifically designed for schizos, retards, angry spergs, /pol/ rejects and anime avatars are all forced to talk to each other for our amusement.


Where the hell do you think we are?


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (Jun 24, 2021)

Rosemary said:


> What if the user doesn't have a penis? What will they slap then? Her titties?


Nah right in the baby maker


----------



## Tour of Italy (Jun 24, 2021)

Hmmm yes I'm a really _bad _user, punish me harder.


----------



## Meiwaku (Jul 11, 2021)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> I think that if you're dumb enough to register with a work email it should be posted in a collective thread.


I personally see this as a sign of bravery and they should get a special sticker for it


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Jul 11, 2021)

you had me at discipline


----------

